# Propane Stove - Dickenson or Force 10?



## wouldrathersail (Mar 5, 2012)

Dickenson looks they're relatively new to the propane stove market, but has a pretty good reputation for their cabin heaters. Force 10 has been around for a while, but I've read here a few of the reported issues with some parts failing. The Dickenson has a 11,000 btu main burner (?!) 
Any other advice or opinions on one vs. the other?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think Dickenson make great appliances, we have their bulkhead mount propane fireplace, but we have a F10 3 burner range with has been working quite well. One thing to compare, though, is the oven size.. the F10s is quite small and if the oven on the Dickenson is bigger that might be the clincher (not sure about price differences)

So no beefs with the F10 other than the smallish oven. It always lights off the ignitor system, has a very easy-to-clean smooth top. We also liked the fact that they make a slightly narrower 'Euro' version that was an easier fit.


----------



## shogan50 (Jan 2, 2011)

Force 10 was bought out by Dickenson. Force 10 parts have been obsoleted in some cases. I was told that I had to by a whole burner assembly for $200 when I inquired about a burner cap. Fortunately, Force 10 used the same burner cap dimensions that a lot of household ranges and I was able to get one on Ebay for a couple of $.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Force 10 was not bought out by Dickinson. Force 10 is part of the Eno group (France) and has been for about 6 years. The stoves with oven are still made in B.C.

I have had my Force 10 3 burner w/oven and grill for over a decade and love it - I live aboard and use it daily. Like Faster also European size.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We have the F10 3 burner also and are very happy with it. We like the fold in oven door, but I do wish the oven was a little bigger. I also like the sealed burners which makes it a lot easier to clean.


----------



## shogan50 (Jan 2, 2011)

My mistake. Perhaps they sold off their heater business as a separate entity. I tried to get replacement parts and was told to go to Sig Marine. Sig/Dickenson now sell the cozy cabin heater.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The cozy cabin heater was sold to Sigmarine. They produce the propane version and the kerosene one is discontinued. Sigmarine is owned by Dickinson.

Force 10 has one stovetop 2 burner propane stove made by Eno in France but the Force 10 stoves with oven are still made in B.C.
The 2 burner is just over $300 compared to Dickinson's at about twice that much.
FORCE 10 - Cooking Without Compromise - Products

FORCE 10 - Cooking Without Compromise - About Us


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We bought a Dickinson three burner during our refit, ours was one of the first stoves that Dickinson sold (we bought it based on their long standing reputation for their diesel stoves). Frankly, there were several issues with the stoves that should never have gotten past the initial testing and quality control(I think I mentioned our problems in a thread or two here on SN). To make a long story short, we worked with Dickinson and made several suggestions which were incorporated into the stoves (I think they were aware of some problems and were already working on fixes, and they were receptive to our ideas) and returned our fist two stoves (Dickinson's customer support is fantastic, and they did everything possible to help us and make it as easy as possible). We have had our current stove for over two years now and have used it extensively and we are completely happy with it. Laurie is a baker and uses the oven for everything from bread to cookies and finds it easy to use and accurate for temp (I think we researched the size and it was the same or bigger than the old stove, at any rate it's more than adequate). The larger btu burners, and the huge 11K one, are great especially for a large pot for pasta or something similar. I worried that the bigger burners would result in more propane usage, but they seem to heat quicker so maybe overall cooking time is less, not sure, but a tank lasts as long as with our old Seaward Princess stove. Cleaning is easy, the top grates just snap out giving access to the tray beneath the burners. Overall construction and quality are quite good. We give it a thumbs up!


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

We have a Force 10 two burner stove and it has a broiler and nice oven with folding door. The oven keeps an even temperature but we added a temperature gauge and it says slightly different than the oven knob. It cooks well and works all the time.
Force 10 also has had great suppot.
Also it has two differnt size BTU burners which makes the options for cooking nice.
Chip.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Harbor freight has the best propane stove I've ever seen, for around $50.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Brent, do they make a stove with an oven? All I can find through Google is a cook top (no oven). I can't see spending 1,000 dollars on a 2 burner stove/oven for the boat like a Force 10 or Dickinson ...


----------

